# pics of a guy u havent seen in a while



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker just got a bath, and i just got a new light....even though im sick with some sort of aweful cold or flu i had to try it out..so here he is as handsome as ever!



[attachment=18890:attachment] 

[attachment=18891:attachment] 

[attachment=18892:attachment]


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Super cute! Hope you get better soon.
~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh he sure is handsome. We missed you Parker!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He certainly is a cute little boy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

How precious!







Feel better soon!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Be still my heart -- look at Parker. Wow, Jaimie - WOW!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute - I miss seeing Parker! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Parker is sooo handsome!







Great pics and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That's my man! Oh, what a cutie pie...I may come snatch him up. lol Hope you get to feeling better. Is is snowing there? It's been snowing here since about 5:15.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots, Jaimie! I love the Parker tilt too! Nice to see him again.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So glad to see him. Love those eyes. Hope you feel better.
Aimee


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> That's my man! Oh, what a cutie pie...I may come snatch him up. lol Hope you get to feeling better. Is is snowing there? It's been snowing here since about 5:15.[/B]


 no snow here just rain..nasty cold rain...not helping my runny nose/cough/no voice

parker is so much easier to take pics of...his photoshoot lasts a whole five min compared to the 20min of pix..he is a natural.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaimie I am so sorry to hear you are under the weather, hope is ISN'T flu.



Parker looks GREAT, top dog he is!



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful picture. You are so talented.











Get well. I've had a cold for a week now and I am off to St Joe, MO for a dog show tomorrow. So I know how you feel.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

fantastic shots, jaimie! i love parker.









hope you feel better soon, my good friend.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Parker is very good looking , we need to see his photo more often . I hope you feel better soon !!! Sarah


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

That's one handsome fella! He sure does look like a natural







Very nice job


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we just wuuuuuuv parker! 
the buttercup bats her eyelashes and says, "Isn't he just the DREAMIEST????" 

ann marie and the "hey mom, can you get this crap out of my eyes?" buttercup, who really does adore parker


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thanks for posting new pics of him Jaimie!







Such a cutie!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pix. Feel better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Parker is such a handsome littleman. He is a great model Jaimie


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

what a cutie


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

Omg look at his big round puppy dog eyes! Too cute!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the second picture, he looks very handsome!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

What is it about a Malts face. You can see so much in their eyes. 
Beautiful Pictures!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> That's my man! Oh, what a cutie pie...I may come snatch him up. lol Hope you get to feeling better. Is is snowing there? It's been snowing here since about 5:15.[/B]



He is a very handsome guy.









We have snow here in AR too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww what a face!!







Feel better Jaimie!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Jaimie, I hope you don't have the flu. May tomorrow bring better health.

Parker is a real looker.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

That second photo is so precious!!!!





















He is so pretty-- oops I mean handsome!









I hope you are feeling better soon. I thought I was going to be home free this flu season, everyone in my office came down with it weeks ago. They all said they felt tired one day, by that night they had a sore throat and by morning they were sick. Most missed a week+ of work. Well today I was exhausted, for no reason-- and by 4:00 my throat was starting to get sore.







I drank 2 big glasses of orange juice and took a dose of echinacea. Maybe I caught it early enough to cut it off *keeping fingers crossed* 

Who has time to get sick!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Be still my beating heart! 

Jaimie, you just made my day! I love Parker & have missed his pictures ... he's on the top of my 'want to squeeze' list .... I love him! there, I've said it! Hope Harley didn't see that ....

Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Jaimie you always take great pictures. Parker is adorable. I hope you feel better soon. I came down with a cold last week. I felt horrible for a couple days but the rest isn't so bad.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Parker is as handsome as Pixel is beautiful. They are such a match! 

I hope a new day finds you feeling better.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

you take SUCH amazing pictures! My favorite is the 2nd one - he's got the most adorable and charming smile!









Tchelsi Ann says, "Hubba Hubba." 


Hope you're feeling better straightaway!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Parker is adorable....


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

The are great!! Parker looks soo handsom and your pictures are unbelievable! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Parker looks great! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for finally giving us what I've needed - Parker. I love him - guess cause his expression reminds me of my Archie.......and I just love my Archie


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

He's such a handsome guy







Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!

Just a question. I know you are a professional, but how do you get the doggies to sit so still in one particular place.

Get better soon.
Love Sue and Bentley


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He most certainly is a _HANDSOME_ boy!

ginny


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just a question. I know you are a professional, but how do you get the doggies to sit so still in one particular place.
> 
> ...


both of my dogs have been posing since they were puppies...so they dont seem to want to run away. my prob with pixel is she wants to lay down and go to sleep haha. my old lights were real warm so it didnt help. the new one isnt so i hope this helps. i also put them high up (they r not daring enough to jump from the distance i chose, so if urs are i dont have a solution)



also i take pics for others...and some wont stay still....and repetition is the key. i may take 200 shots. but if i keep telling the dog to sit where i want it 200 times by the time i get to 50-100 they usually get the point and give up trying to walk away for a few seconds and i get a few pics to bring a smile to the owners







so if urs is this type..have a partner to help...and dont give up...just keep plopping them down and say stay or sit...when they do have some treats handy. they should catch on













thanks for all the compliments everyone...parker kinda got the shaft b/c i have been busy capturing pixel in her first year of life..i did the same for him in the first 4 years before her....and next week she will be a year and there will be lots more pics of them together after that! especially if i can set up my "set" in a more permanent location and dont have to keep setting it up for every pic


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

He is the cutest little guy ever!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Look at those eyes!!! Precious.









Feel better soon, Jaimie!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!







Jaimie thats a beautiful light you have there! Wonderful pics of Parker boy!










..... we are still waiting for our pics to be taken...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Parker is as handsome as always







great shots Jaimie, I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awww theres the man! He is adorable as ever Jaimie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I just had to bump Mr. Parker back to the top. He is so gorgeous au naturel with no bow or anything. I think his mom must be as good a groomer as she is photographer.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh TOO cute!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

He is so cute!! I love the way his face is trimmed!!

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Parker just got a bath, and i just got a new light....even though im sick with some sort of aweful cold or flu i had to try it out..so here he is as handsome as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is SSSOOOO cute...I especiallylike the 2nd one he seems to be saying "ok Mommy take the picture."


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Love that tilted head Parker! YEAH!!!



Dear Jaimie I sure hope you recovery swiftly.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks parker appreciates it...he has a shorter cut right now...i was wondering where this thread came from and saw it was reincarnated...im fine now haha


----------

